
The Secret of Effective Motivation - shiraabel
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/06/opinion/sunday/the-secret-of-effective-motivation.html
======
visakanv
My summary:

* There are 2 types of motivation- intrinsic (curiosity) and extrinsic (desire for recognition)

* It's often assumed that intrinsic + extrinsic is better than just intrinsic.

* But it seems to be that introducing extrinsic motivations can actually weaken intrinsic ones.

My takeaway: make sure you focus on the intrinsic and avoid letting extrinsic
things override your intrinsic ones.

This is consistent with Dan Pink's talk (and book) about Drive, and how
financial/monetary incentives change the way people approach things
altogether. Not really a secret anymore, is it? But this hasn't yet fully
seeped into conventional wisdom, I think.

